# Rehoming budgies - Parker, CO USA



## bandit (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi all,

We are looking to rehome our 2 budgies and would like them to go to a loving home. We are not asking for any money for anything. We have cage, food, toys, etc.

We got them from a pet store in Jan 2014. They are both male. The yellow one is named Kiwi and the blue one is named Remi.

Please let me know if anyone is in the area and would be willing to help us out.


----------

